# Light for 10G



## Satirica (Feb 13, 2005)

As I've posted previously, I am getting everything together for a 20T and a 10G NPTs. Topsoil has been airing for a week and is about to be soaked. I'm now checking equipment. Diana's book is out on loan and I won't get it back until late in the month when I will be setting up the tank so that reference isn't handy now.

The 10G previously housed a bunch of java moss and was used predominantly as a quarantine tank for new fish. It has a standard Eclipse fluorescent 15W fixture in the hood. I plan for this tank to house mostly easy to grow crypts, small anubias, Chrstmas moss on driftwood and a really neat narrow leaf Java fern that has short rather than long leaves. The tank will get no sunlight.

Will this be enough light? If so, any suggestions for a foreground plant? If not, suggestions for a more appropriate light and foreground recommendations for that light would be appreciated.

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## sb483 (May 29, 2006)

easy to grow crypts - probably need the most light of all these plants, but since they're easy to grow...
small anubias - low light is good so algae doesn't cover its leaves
Chrstmas moss on driftwood - grows in any light level
and a really neat narrow leaf Java fern - Java ferns are low-light plants

so a standard 15W bulb is more than enough. Since the 10-gallon is short, it might even be so much that a cover of duckweed to dim the lights and soak up nutrients might help.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

your forground options will be pretty limited with lighting that low, you might consider hairgrass but I think that takes a little more light I'm not sure, I've never grown it before. Its just a thought, I've heard of it used in lower light situations where HC and Glosso will not survive.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

*In my experience...*

I've tried a very similar set up with anubias, java fern, and crypts. My plants survived, but did not grow much and definitely didn't flourish. I later added alot more light and a DIY CO2 and many more plants. The original low light plants grew much faster and thicker with the changes.

You could use java moss as a foreground plant. I've started with java moss attached to flat rocks and let it grow across the foreground. I keep it trimmed low and it became attached to the small gravel pieces. I've never grown christmas moss but I guess it might work too.


----------



## Aquatic addict (Apr 14, 2006)

I'd be concerned that the 15w won't be enough to support the rate of growth needed to out-compete algae. If your Java fern and anubius do get covered, consider upgrading the light and add some fast-growing plants. I used an inexpensive compact fluorescent kit to retrofit my 10G's lightstrip, and am getting great results.
Of course, with the proper el natural soil base, CO2 and ferts won't be necessary for beautifully flourishing plants!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I would go with a 28 watt or 36 watt PC bulb. Any kelvin choice between 5,000 and 10,000 will work well.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

AaronT said:


> I would go with a 28 watt or 36 watt PC bulb. Any kelvin choice between 5,000 and 10,000 will work well.


36w will let you grow most plants you want to. =)


----------



## Satirica (Feb 13, 2005)

So you don't think 28 or 36 watt PCs will turn this into an algae pit? That is my concern -- 2.8 to 3.6 wpg, even on a 10G, sounds like a lot to me unless CO2 or Excel is going to be used, and I'm not planning either one.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The 28 watt should be fine. If you are doing the natural method there is still some CO2 from the substrate. Also, on smaller tanks you can get away with more watts per gallon.


----------



## Satirica (Feb 13, 2005)

Yes, I understand both concepts. I have 6 watts over a 1G and wouldn't call it high light.  On the other hand, the 20T has a 2x13 AH Supply retrofit kit in it and it grows everything. That is why I wondered if it wouldn't be a bit high on the 10G and possibly help me raise algae.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah, a 10 gallon does start to get into algae issues when raising the light. It's a tough decision though. You could always also get two 15 watt strips and use both unless you find it's too much light and remove one.


----------



## Aquatic addict (Apr 14, 2006)

From the natural perspective, 28w CF does sound like overkill for what you are planning. You would need to add some fast-growers and floaters to strike a balance. 
I now have a makeshift combo of 9w cf, plus a regular 15w strip light over my 10G natural. It is the most-perfectly balanced tank I've ever run. Hygro. difformis, Crypt. Wendtii, Ludwigia repens, Sag. subulata, water lettuce are all flourishing, and I rarely even have to wipe the glass.
Of course, every set-up is a unique microcosm and there are no guaranteed formulas. The good news is that adjustments are usually easy to make as you go along.
I think many of the experts that post here have much experience with hi-tech set-ups, but are just getting hip to el natural.


----------

